# A few more images of the Canon RF 85mm f/1.2L USM leak out ahead of this week’s announcement



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 7, 2019)

> The Canon RF 85mm f/1.2L USM development was announced back in February along with 5 other lenses, including a second 85mm f/1.2L lens with defocus smoothing, the Canon RF 85mm f/1.2L DS USM.
> We expect the Canon RF 85mm f/1.2L USM to be officially announced on or around May 9, 2019, and it will be available for preorder on that day.



Continue reading...


----------



## mb66energy (May 7, 2019)

Looks like 90-95 mm diameter and 120-130mm length w/o lens hood - what a beast and I think it can be used as a good model for what 1 kg is!

But I expect stellar overall IQ hopefully without clinical sharpness but with "realistic" photographic results.


----------



## padam (May 7, 2019)

It is still a big improvement over a 5D + EF 85/1.2L II combo.
Sharper, smaller, lighter, much faster to focus, tracks the eye as well (and of course it costs more)


----------



## Viggo (May 7, 2019)

If it’s anything like the 50 I’m buying, and I expect it is


----------



## AlP (May 7, 2019)

According to Nokishita the price will (might) be 359,100 JPY, release date end of June


----------



## vjlex (May 7, 2019)

AlP said:


> According to Nokishita the price will (might) be 359,100 JPY, release date end of June


Dear God!  It's gonna be a couple years before I can afford/justify this one!


----------



## Berowne (May 7, 2019)

ca. 3000€ for a 85mm Prime-Lens. Canon will finally enter the Leica/Otus-Class.


----------



## Etienne (May 7, 2019)

Dear Canon: Please make a humble RF 50mm f/1.4 IS


----------



## Viggo (May 7, 2019)

359,100 Yen? Holy [email protected]


----------



## mb66energy (May 7, 2019)

Etienne said:


> Dear Canon: Please make a humble RF 50mm f/1.4 IS



Give it a good balance between size, optical quality and a reasonable MFD - in EOS M land the EF-M 32mm is a dream lens if it comes to "balance": Photographic IQ is excellent (maybe it gets sharper but not "more natural"), the MFD or better minimum reproduction ratio of 1:4 results to an image field of ~ 60 x 90mm which is no macro but fully in the close up range.
I would trade in the f/1.4 for 1:2 macro and be very satisfied with f/1.8!


----------



## Del Paso (May 7, 2019)

Berowne said:


> ca. 3000€ for a 85mm Prime-Lens. Canon will finally enter the Leica/Otus-Class.


Leica? Are you kidding?
The Leica M lens 1,25/75 mm costs Euro 11900 !!!!!!


----------



## Mistral75 (May 7, 2019)

Highest image quality among all Canon 85mm interchangeable lenses
Includes BR (Blue Spectrum Refractive) optics
Equipped with the same ring USM as the RF 50mm f/1.2L USM.
Source: https://www.nokishita-camera.com/p/blog-page_29.html


----------



## cayenne (May 7, 2019)

Anyone have an idea what this lens might be in US dollars?


----------



## bokehmon22 (May 7, 2019)

Wow that's expensive!

359,100 Japanese Yen equals
$3,253.81 United States Dollar

I guess with Canon predicting declining sales, the price of lenses are going to be more expensive.


----------



## RayValdez360 (May 7, 2019)

bokehmon22 said:


> Wow that's expensive!
> 
> 359,100 Japanese Yen equals
> $3,253.81 United States Dollar
> ...


oh hell noooo


----------



## wockawocka (May 7, 2019)

Mistral75 said:


> Highest image quality among all Canon 85mm interchangeable lenses
> Includes BR (Blue Spectrum Refractive) optics
> Equipped with the same ring USM as the RF 50mm f/1.2L USM.
> Source: https://www.nokishita-camera.com/p/blog-page_29.html



So the blue goo wasn't just for wide angle lenses after all.

But the price though...the price lmao.


----------



## degos (May 7, 2019)

At this rate there's going to be a huge gulf between Canon's EOS-M lenses and RF lenses. Which manufacturer will fill the gap? Seems with Canon's obsession with $3000 perfection there's a gap for Tamron to get in with 1.8 VC lenses at reasonable ( e.g. affordable by average wedding shooter ) prices.


----------



## padam (May 7, 2019)

From the MSRP differences it looks like it's going to be about 10% less than the RF 28-70mm f/2L USM, so about 2700$


----------



## wockawocka (May 7, 2019)

That's a lot of money for a fixed focal length lens unless Canon aren't looking to sell many of them. Or maybe as they're introducing a new line of glass they don't actually want to sell that many due to their current capacity.

Either way, thank goodness for mount adapters.


----------



## bokehmon22 (May 7, 2019)

degos said:


> At this rate there's going to be a huge gulf between Canon's EOS-M lenses and RF lenses. Which manufacturer will fill the gap? Seems with Canon's obsession with $3000 perfection there's a gap for Tamron to get in with 1.8 VC lenses at reasonable ( e.g. affordable by average wedding shooter ) prices.



Sigma & Tamron are already filling those gap left from Canon, Sony, Nikon. For 1/2-2/3 the price, you can get close to similar performance or exceed it. Sigma have alot of 1.4 Art lenses.

I have no doubt Canon 85 1.2 RF will be a great lens, but it just a diminish return buying expensive lenses.


----------



## 6degrees (May 7, 2019)

Things to watch:

(1). If RF 85 F1.2 L is real RF native design? Or just EF 85 F1.2 L with an extension tube?

(2). Can RF 85 F1.2 L deliver similar stellar performance as RF 50 F1.2 L does?

(3). RF 50 F1.2 L price is lower to $2099: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1433715-REG/canon_rf_50mm_f_1_2l_usm.html


----------



## Mistral75 (May 7, 2019)

cayenne said:


> Anyone have an idea what this lens might be in US dollars?



Let's compare Japanese street prices (including 8% VAT) at launch and US MSRPs:

Canon RF 50mm f/1.2L USM: between ¥284,310 and ¥315,900, depending on the retailer, and $2,299
Canon RF 28-70mm f/2L USM: between ¥367,290 and ¥408,100, depending on the retailer, and $2,999
The ¥359,100 (a street price that includes 8% VAT) reported by Nokishita Camera for the Canon RF 85mm f/1.2L USM would correspond to a US MSRP between *$2,600* and $2,900.


----------



## AlP (May 7, 2019)

6degrees said:


> Things to watch:
> 
> (1). If RF 85 F1.2 L is real RF native design? Or just EF 85 F1.2 L with an extension tube?
> 
> ...



(1), first part, is very likely. The EF 85 1.2L with extension tube already exists with the extension tube being the EF to RF adapter.

A design for a 85 mm f/1.2 lens has been published in a recent patent application:


It doesn't necessarily mean that the final design will be same, but I'd be surprised to see something completely different in the RF 85 f/1.2 L. The information cited above from https://www.nokishita-camera.com/p/blog-page_29.html fits to that design: Large focus group requiring a powerful USM Motor, and likely much higher optical performance thanks to the much more complex design compared the EF lens. BR optics might be used in the rear part of the focus group.
This is the design of the EF 85 mm f/1.2 L for comparison:


----------



## padam (May 8, 2019)

bokehmon22 said:


> Sigma & Tamron are already filling those gap left from Canon, Sony, Nikon. For 1/2-2/3 the price, you can get close to similar performance or exceed it. Sigma have alot of 1.4 Art lenses.
> 
> I have no doubt Canon 85 1.2 RF will be a great lens, but it just a diminish return buying expensive lenses.


It's always been exactly just like that. As stated in an earlier post, there are other lenses which will make this RF 85/1.2L look cheap and sophisticated in comparison and yet people will buy those as well. It will be interesting to see it against a GFX+GF 110/2 lens on their higher-megapixel body, this lens is also pointing towards that.

Of course, now the gap is not between "decent" and "good", rather "very good" and "excellent" and aided by mirrorless focusing, but for the most part Canon still seems to have the edge in lens design. Yes, their RF 70-200/2.8 will be very pricey as well, but will there be anything out there that can match its size and performance? Probably not, maybe except Nikon (and it's going to match with the pricing as well)
Aftermarket manufacturers will need to raise their prices on their future mirrorless lenses as well to recoup the development costs.


----------



## bokehmon22 (May 8, 2019)

padam said:


> It's always been exactly just like that. As stated in an earlier post, there are other lenses which will make this RF 85/1.2L look cheap and sophisticated in comparison and yet people will buy those as well. It will be interesting to see it against a GFX+GF 110/2 lens on their higher-megapixel body, this lens is also pointing towards that.
> 
> Of course, now the gap is not between "decent" and "good", rather "very good" and "excellent" and aided by mirrorless focusing, but for the most part Canon still seems to have the edge in lens design. Yes, their RF 70-200/2.8 will be very pricey as well, but will there be anything out there that can match its size and performance? Probably not, maybe except Nikon (and it's going to match with the pricing as well)
> Aftermarket manufacturers will need to raise their prices on their future mirrorless lenses as well to recoup the development costs.



I don't know if aftermarket manufacture will raise their prices too much. Consider the Tamron 28-75 2.8 E mount is selling for 1/2 a price Sony GM lens and if they are planning to retrofit it to Panasonic L mount, Canon RF, Nikon Z mount, they will likely be cheaper or stay the same price. This strategy can apply to other popular focal length like 85 1.4. 

If anything, this will force first party lens manufacture to increase their price due to declining sales or earn less profits.


----------



## SecureGSM (May 8, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> So the blue goo wasn't just for wide angle lenses after all.
> 
> But the price though...the price lmao.


The EF 85 /1.4 IS lens isn’t a CA free lens by a long shot. I guess, the blue goo may come handy. How much was the EF 35/1.4 II at launch, just as a reference price point? Do you know?

P.S. I. Would be willing to pay around US$2400 for the 85/1.2 CA FREE/high micro contrast/ OTUS like rendition Canon RF portrait lens. Knowing full well that Canon is always Canon, they would slap another $200-300 on top of that number just to make sure that it has not been undersold to market


----------



## Ozarker (May 8, 2019)

Mistral75 said:


> Highest image quality among all Canon 85mm interchangeable lenses
> Includes BR (Blue Spectrum Refractive) optics
> Equipped with the same ring USM as the RF 50mm f/1.2L USM.
> Source: https://www.nokishita-camera.com/p/blog-page_29.html


After purchasing the EF 35mm f/1.4L II with the BR (fantastic lens) I am extremely please to see BR coming out in another lens now. I was wondering where "blue goo" went. Wait! People said it was only effective on WA and UWA optics!


----------



## navastronia (May 8, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> After purchasing the EF 35mm f/1.2L II with the BR (fantastic lens) I am extremely please to see BR coming out in another lens now. I was wondering where "blue goo" went. Wait! People said it was only effective on WA and UWA optics!



I was considering picking up a 35/1.4L II after disappointing experiences with both the Tamron 35/1.8 and Sigma 35/1.4, but something that gives me pause (aside from the massive price increase!) is that I've heard the 35/1.4L II has worse bokeh than the mark i due to the BR. Have you found this to be the case? Anyone compared bokeh on the 2 lenses?


----------



## Ozarker (May 8, 2019)

navastronia said:


> I was considering picking up a 35/1.4L II after disappointing experiences with both the Tamron 35/1.8 and Sigma 35/1.4, but something that gives me pause (aside from the massive price increase!) is that I've heard the 35/1.4L II has worse bokeh than the mark i due to the BR. Have you found this to be the case? Anyone compared bokeh on the 2 lenses?


I can't speak to the Mark I. I never owned it. Close up, the bokeh is buttery. By close up I mean real close, like a flower photo. At a distance, it looks fine to me (UWA), but everyone has their preferences.


----------



## 6degrees (May 8, 2019)

AlP said:


> (1), first part, is very likely. The EF 85 1.2L with extension tube already exists with the extension tube being the EF to RF adapter.
> 
> A design for a 85 mm f/1.2 lens has been published in a recent patent application:
> View attachment 184386
> ...


15 Elements for RF 85mm F1.2 L ? That is good and definitely RF native design. Good to know.


----------



## dlmartin81 (May 8, 2019)

The official U.S. price for this will be $2,699.00.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1477265-REG/canon_rf_85mm_f_1_2l_usm.html


Cheers!


----------



## SecureGSM (May 8, 2019)

dlmartin81 said:


> The official U.S. price for this will be $2,699.00.
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1477265-REG/canon_rf_85mm_f_1_2l_usm.html
> 
> ...



Oh, shweppes.... I was right to a dollar. $2,450.00 In December 2019 on sale?






A few more images of the Canon RF 85mm f/1.2L USM leak out ahead of this week’s announcement


Things to watch: (1). If RF 85 F1.2 L is real RF native design? Or just EF 85 F1.2 L with an extension tube? (2). Can RF 85 F1.2 L deliver similar stellar performance as RF 50 F1.2 L does? (3). RF 50 F1.2 L price is lower to $2099...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## Mistral75 (May 8, 2019)

Here below the optical formula (13 elements in 9 groups). レンズ means lens element, 研削非球面 means ground aspherical surface and BR光学素子 means BR optical element. UD is for Ultra-low Dispersion, ASC for Air Sphere Coating.


----------



## Berowne (May 8, 2019)

Here is the res. Canon-USA Video: 
A Look at the RF 85mm F1.2 L USM with Rudy Winston


----------



## Serenesunrise (May 8, 2019)

It’s available from Wex on pre order for £2799.00


----------



## padam (May 8, 2019)

1.2kg...well, it's also heavy, but it also looks like a better corrected Noctilux with fast AF


----------



## navastronia (May 8, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I can't speak to the Mark I. I never owned it. Close up, the bokeh is buttery. By close up I mean real close, like a flower photo. At a distance, it looks fine to me (UWA), but everyone has their preferences.



Great photos!! The subject-background separation is really outstanding.


----------



## padam (May 8, 2019)

navastronia said:


> I was considering picking up a 35/1.4L II after disappointing experiences with both the Tamron 35/1.8 and Sigma 35/1.4, but something that gives me pause (aside from the massive price increase!) is that I've heard the 35/1.4L II has worse bokeh than the mark i due to the BR. Have you found this to be the case? Anyone compared bokeh on the 2 lenses?


The Mark II has smoother bokeh


----------



## navastronia (May 8, 2019)

padam said:


> The Mark II has smoother bokeh



Outstanding. Thanks for sharing that! I'm shocked that it's not only not _worse, _but in fact markedly better.


----------



## Ozarker (May 8, 2019)

navastronia said:


> Outstanding. Thanks for sharing that! I'm shocked that it's not only not _worse, _but in fact markedly better.


It really is a great lens.


----------



## Ozarker (May 8, 2019)

Berowne said:


> Here is the res. Canon-USA Video:
> A Look at the RF 85mm F1.2 L USM with Rudy Winston


Wow! Had to go smoke a cigarette after seeing that. What a sexy beast! Thanks for posting.


----------



## navastronia (May 8, 2019)

RF 85/1.2 L sample images from Canon's website (here)


----------



## sfeinsmith (May 8, 2019)

For $2799 to purchase RF 85mm f/1.2 lens. NO WAY, I will not be surprised no one wants to spend that kind of price. The RF lenses will cost double over the EF lenses. What is more, I learned from a few people shared with me that they have a problem with RF lenses. Also a problem with R camera body too. Due to rush designed and hit the market without through quality control because Nikon already advanced into the market.

Canon has a long history of behavior with replacement parts. When they stopped make camera body or lens then the replacement parts automatic as discontinued. They will not sell the parts and encourage you to buy a new one.

One of my former EF lenses stopped working. Then I contacted Canon about the lens problem. They said, "Sorry we cannot repair that lens because of it obsolete as replacement parts were no longer available." I was in shock about this incident because my lens was only six years old with history around 229 shots. Fortunately, I fixed my lens as discovered bad soldered joint behind the rear end. I reheated solder joints at the same spot. The lens is working again.

My Canon EOS 1N RS body had a problem due found a cracked plastic part. Unfortunately, nothing surprise as Canon does not have the replacement part available. The part department said the only way for me to get the replacement part through eBay. Obviously, to buy $400 non-working camera to get the part that worth about a few bucks. I took the cracked part to create a duplicate by lathe and mill machines with a metal material. Bingo, I succeed duplicated and will not crack. My old EOS 1N RS, film-based camera work again with my Sigma ART lenses.

Of course, it took my time to make new parts. I am no longer trust with Canon. My opinion as for Nikon will be lead in photography as they provide both mirror-based and non-mirror-bases camera bodies. I also thank my friend who was a former Certified Canon technician. He fixed my Canon F-1 with new parts from my lathe and mill machines. It works perfectly now.

Canon should have continued to provide everyone with well-stocked replacement parts and support vintage cameras and lenses because the film already came back into the market again. My profession based on both films and digitals photography included Hasselblad V series.

Let Canon fall into the black hole. We still have Nikon that they provide excellent customer support.


----------



## degos (May 8, 2019)

sfeinsmith said:


> Let Canon fall into the black hole. We still have Nikon that they provide excellent customer support.



Nikon, who refuse to SELL replacement parts to independent repair shops? Sure, you can go onto their website and order a new battery door. But anything internal is sewn-up in a repair cartel.


----------



## domo_p1000 (May 8, 2019)

Wow! I work predominantly in sports, where this ought to be of little use, however, my 85 1.2 II EF quickly became my favourite lens - truly magnificent (albeit slow autofocus). The RF will contain 13 years newer technology and know-how, so ought to be at the very top of the pile where performance is concerned. As always, it's horses for courses... I have some lovely Sigma lenses, but would not swap this EF for anything else.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 8, 2019)

SwissFrank said:


> I think you're getting value for money though. The RF 50mm f/1.2 makes you want to throw the EF 50's in the trash. 1.2, 1.4, 1.8, I shot them a lot and regret every minute in retrospect, knowing what real sharpness looks like. the RF 50's competition is the 55/1.4 Otus and 50 APO-Summicron, which are far more expensive as well as not having the aperture. The Sigma Art is excellent but not this good.
> 
> The RF50's 30lp/mm (black lines) sharpness in the center and corners is better than the EF50 1.2's at 10lp/mm (blue lines). You could call that 3x sharper linearly, or about 10x sharper in area terms.
> 
> ...


No...the ef 50mm f1.2 L lens is reason I'd want to throw the Ef 50mm f1.2 L lens in the trash can...I've had three of them and they were ALL soft. It's inherent to the design...Canon simply dropped the ball on this one. It's easy for Canon to make a superior RF lens because the bar was so low with the EF version. Given the right motivation...Canon could easily have mad a mkII EF version that was nearly as good. 

Looking at this new RF 85mm f1.2 L block chart...looks like a lot of great technologies going on in there...but it's still a modified Gaussian optic design...just like the old ef 85mm f1.2 II L was. I'm sure the release price will be reflecting the new RF R&D department's premium...it's a state of the art lens for sure and it'll be priced accordingly. 

I also can't help wonder if the long awaited ef 135mm f2.0 IS L lens has been shelved to make way or a more lucrative and expensive RF version.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 8, 2019)

Park Cameras in the UK listing the lens at £ 2,799 way over my personal price point no matter how good it is. I can only imagine the DS version will be £ 2,999 thats an awful lot of money for a fixed prime unless your a high end professional or a rental company.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 8, 2019)

Without image stabilisation can only imagine that the “pro” R cameras have to have IBIS.


----------



## AlP (May 8, 2019)

SwissFrank said:


> Looking at the lens designs, the new RF85 is quite similar to the EF50. Neither are double-Gauss like the EF f/1.2's. I'm guessing the performance will likewise be phenomenal.



Just for fun, these are the calculated MTF charts of the 4 Canon 85 mm lenses (from Canon's website) put next to each other:



No doubt that the RF lens will be phenomenal. Note also the difference to the very good EF 85 mm f/1.4 L IS USM, and this with the RF at f/1.2 vs the EF at f/1.4.


----------



## SecureGSM (May 8, 2019)

sfeinsmith said:


> For $2799 to purchase RF 85mm f/1.2 lens. NO WAY, I will not be surprised no one wants to spend that kind of price. The RF lenses will cost double over the EF lenses. What is more, I learned from a few people shared with me that they have a problem with RF lenses. Also a problem with R camera body too. Due to rush designed and hit the market without through quality control because Nikon already advanced into the market.
> 
> Canon has a long history of behavior with replacement parts. When they stopped make camera body or lens then the replacement parts automatic as discontinued. They will not sell the parts and encourage you to buy a new one.
> 
> ...


mate, you forgot to take your medication today. Your wife just called me and asked to let you know. just saying..


----------



## LesC (May 8, 2019)

UK pricing: The RF 85mm f/1.2L is set to be available from June 2019 at £2799.99. A lens hood priced at £69.99 for the lens can be purchased separately! Oh well, won't be getting that any time soon...


----------



## Larsskv (May 8, 2019)

Specs on BHPhoto. 82mm front filter tread. 2,6lb/1196 grams... pricing at 2699 dollars.

Minimum focus distance 2,79’ / 85cm


----------



## mkamelg (May 8, 2019)

navastronia said:


> I was considering picking up a 35/1.4L II after disappointing experiences with both the Tamron 35/1.8 and Sigma 35/1.4, but something that gives me pause (aside from the massive price increase!) is that I've heard the 35/1.4L II has worse bokeh than the mark i due to the BR. Have you found this to be the case? Anyone compared bokeh on the 2 lenses?


----------



## jebrady03 (May 8, 2019)

Adorama posted a 1 minute in-use video of the RF 85L


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2019)

Announced today May 8th in the UK


----------



## 6degrees (May 8, 2019)

dlmartin81 said:


> The official U.S. price for this will be $2,699.00.
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1477265-REG/canon_rf_85mm_f_1_2l_usm.html
> 
> ...


Very limited info.

Definitely overpriced, giving the fact RF 50mm F1.2 L is $2099 now.


----------



## SecureGSM (May 8, 2019)

B&H posted a nice video. Impressive.


----------



## cayenne (May 8, 2019)

bokehmon22 said:


> Sigma & Tamron are already filling those gap left from Canon, Sony, Nikon. For 1/2-2/3 the price, you can get close to similar performance or exceed it. Sigma have alot of 1.4 Art lenses.
> 
> I have no doubt Canon 85 1.2 RF will be a great lens, but it just a diminish return buying expensive lenses.




I've always heard those 3rd partly lenses, particularly Sigma, don't have the AF performance of the native Canon L lenses....is this still true?


----------



## flip314 (May 8, 2019)

Larsskv said:


> 82mm front filter tread.



Seems more and more like 82mm is the new 77mm....


----------



## navastronia (May 8, 2019)

cayenne said:


> I've always heard those 3rd partly lenses, particularly Sigma, don't have the AF performance of the native Canon L lenses....is this still true?



It was in my experience.


----------



## bokehmon22 (May 8, 2019)

cayenne said:


> I've always heard those 3rd partly lenses, particularly Sigma, don't have the AF performance of the native Canon L lenses....is this still true?



I can't speak with the older third party lenses but I heard that was an issue but all the recent Art series and Tamron lenses have match or exceed L lenses for me. 

I've paired it with Canon 5D IV and EOS R and it works really well. I've tested Sigma 85 1.4, 135 1.8, 105 1.4, Sigma 14-24 2.8, Tamron 15-30 2.8 IS. 

I'm confident enough to replace my Canon 24-70 2.8 II & 70-200 2.8 II IS if they design FF mirrorless lenses.


----------



## shawn (May 8, 2019)

At this price point it better be a focus king in addition to a bokeh king. I was massively disappointed by the Servo AF on my Canon 35 f/1.4 L II. It's worthless when it comes to tracking in Servo mode. If this new 85mm is the same I won't be buying/keeping it. Fact is my Sigma 85mm Art tracks very well and the camera's Servo AF seems to work properly and make sense with that lens. As soon as I put the Canon 35L II on the camera Servo AF goes to shit and it won't reliably track faces with either Phase Detect or DPAF.

It's a sad story but Canon's once formidable lead in AF technology is nothing but a memory.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 9, 2019)

jeffa4444 said:


> Park Cameras in the UK listing the lens at £ 2,799 way over my personal price point no matter how good it is. I can only imagine the DS version will be £ 2,999 thats an awful lot of money for a fixed prime unless your a high end professional or a rental company.


We have all been spoiled by the cheaper (developed a long time ago) EF lenses. Give it a year for the fuss and early adopters to forget about this lens and the price will drop dramatically. 
In the mean time....my ef 85mm f1.2 L on my 5DIII's is working great and flawlessly as it has since I bought the lens new nearly 10 years ago.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 9, 2019)

What do you expect with


shawn said:


> At this price point it better be a focus king in addition to a bokeh king. I was massively disappointed by the Servo AF on my Canon 35 f/1.4 L II. It's worthless when it comes to tracking in Servo mode. If this new 85mm is the same I won't be buying/keeping it. Fact is my Sigma 85mm Art tracks very well and the camera's Servo AF seems to work properly and make sense with that lens. As soon as I put the Canon 35L II on the camera Servo AF goes to shit and it won't reliably track faces with either Phase Detect or DPAF.
> 
> It's a sad story but Canon's once formidable lead in AF technology is nothing but a memory.


What do you expect if you put an EF lens on an RF mount camera that has a notoriously poor servo mode focus? Servo mode focus works fine with this lens on a EF mount camera like a 5Dmk4. It's not the lens.
Go figure.

There's also the matter of what light levels you are trying to shoot in. The low EV value for focusing is always registered for single shot non servo mode.[/QUOTE]


----------



## caMARYnon (May 9, 2019)

shawn said:


> At this price point it better be a focus king in addition to a bokeh king. I was massively disappointed by the Servo AF on my Canon 35 f/1.4 L II. It's worthless when it comes to tracking in Servo mode. If this new 85mm is the same I won't be buying/keeping it. Fact is my Sigma 85mm Art tracks very well and the camera's Servo AF seems to work properly and make sense with that lens. As soon as I put the Canon 35L II on the camera Servo AF goes to shit and it won't reliably track faces with either Phase Detect or DPAF.
> 
> It's a sad story but Canon's once formidable lead in AF technology is nothing but a memory.


I'm surprised. This is not my experience with the EOS R + EF 35 f / 1.4 II. I had problems with the 5D mark III but not with R.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 9, 2019)

caMARYnon said:


> I'm surprised. This is not my experience with the EOS R + EF 35 f / 1.4 II. I had problems with the 5D mark III but not with R.


Ive found no issue so far with any EF lens on my EOS R as regards to AF performance.


----------



## shawn (May 9, 2019)

caMARYnon said:


> I'm surprised. This is not my experience with the EOS R + EF 35 f / 1.4 II. I had problems with the 5D mark III but not with R.



Interesting! I did not state I used this lens on an R camera, in fact I used it on a 6D II. What I find odd is that my Sigma lens works great, particularly the tracking with *phase detect *AF that will change focus points to track something like a face moving around in the frame. Cameras that support this use the metering sensor to perform this trick. I guess not a lot of people use that type of focusing so they don't know what I'm talking about and assume its an R camera (with face detect) under discussion...


----------



## cayenne (May 10, 2019)

shawn said:


> Interesting! I did not state I used this lens on an R camera, in fact I used it on a 6D II. What I find odd is that my Sigma lens works great, particularly the tracking with *phase detect *AF that will change focus points to track something like a face moving around in the frame. Cameras that support this use the metering sensor to perform this trick. I guess not a lot of people use that type of focusing so they don't know what I'm talking about and assume its an R camera (with face detect) under discussion...



Interesting, I didn't know that existed.....I'll have to check my old 5D3 and see if it does that....

C


----------



## Ozarker (May 10, 2019)

degos said:


> At this rate there's going to be a huge gulf between Canon's EOS-M lenses and RF lenses. Which manufacturer will fill the gap? Seems with Canon's obsession with $3000 perfection there's a gap for Tamron to get in with 1.8 VC lenses at reasonable ( e.g. affordable by average wedding shooter ) prices.


Just like the gulf between M and L... only bigger. Canon will fill the gap, eventually, with non-L, RF lenses... along with others, I think.


----------

